# Bowtech Commander cam timing



## DESMOALLE (Jun 7, 2007)

Anybody have the timing specs for the 07 Bowtech Commander?


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

good question, anybody have the info?


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

info was in the manual for my guardian . this is the only problem with bowtech, the manuals suck . they're just general info on all bows. need info on the bow you purchased not all of them.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

What timing specs are you looking for? You want the axle to axle set to 37.25" and the brace at 7.5". Then you need to draw the bow on a draw board to see if the draw stops hit the cables at the exact same time. Make it so they do, and you bow will be perfectly in time.


----------



## DESMOALLE (Jun 7, 2007)

I have write to Bowtech and thi is the reply:

*If you look inside the cam, there is a cut that is shaped like a hook. It should have about the width of a nickel between the riser and the "point" of the hook.*

but i don't understand 
Can you help me???


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Time them by the stops at full draw and check the Drawlength. You should be good to go after that.


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

DESMOALLE said:


> I have write to Bowtech and thi is the reply:
> 
> *If you look inside the cam, there is a cut that is shaped like a hook. It should have about the width of a nickel between the riser and the "point" of the hook.*
> 
> ...


Yes, they meant to say " between the outside of the limb and the "point" of the hook"

Incidentally, what`s the width of a nickel, i`m in the UK


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

it is the hook that the cables wrap around on the front side of the cam. make sure you can slide a nickel just inside both of them and then do the draw to make sure both stops are hitting at the same time. if you have this done set the knock square line up the rest with the slot in the shelf and you should be ready so shoot the lights out of it.


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> it is the hook that the cables wrap around on the front side of the cam. make sure you can slide a nickel just inside both of them and then do the draw to make sure both stops are hitting at the same time. if you have this done set the knock square line up the rest with the slot in the shelf and you should be ready so shoot the lights out of it.


Actually it`s not the cable post, it`s the hook shaped cutout on the cam, viewed from one side.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

yes that is what i ment. it is the piece that the cable travels around not the actual post if you misunderstood my response.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

pyroarch57 said:


> Yes, they meant to say " between the outside of the limb and the "point" of the hook"
> 
> Incidentally, what`s the width of a nickel, i`m in the UK


Do they mean thickness or width? Width is 0.835 in. or 21.21 mm. Thickness is .07677in. or 1.95mm


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

oldglorynewbie said:


> Do they mean thickness or width? Width is 0.835 in. or 21.21 mm. Thickness is .07677in. or 1.95mm


The 1.95mm. Thanks.


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> yes that is what i ment. it is the piece that the cable travels around not the actual post if you misunderstood my response.


Sorry my mistake. read it too quickly.


----------

